# Greddy Exhaust?



## Guest (Feb 20, 2003)

I am going to be looking to make my first modification soon and exhaust is what I want to do . . .I HATE the stock muffler/tip!!!  

Anyway, the Greddy exhaust is new to the scene(at least since I was last on the scene) and so is the HKS exhaust. My question is which is the better all around exhaust?? HKS? Greddy? Mossy? Stillen? Any suggestion?

I was interested in the Mossy Performance exhaust but it is a little pricey at $650!  I have heard REALLY good things about the HKS exhaust from B15sentra.net and know their repuation, however, some website I called that sells both said to go with the Greddy . . and again I know them as well.

Any suggestions or information would be great. Thanks.


----------



## cburwell (Oct 11, 2002)

The mossy exhaust is just Stromung piping with a Magnaflow muffler on the end. You said you have been on B15Sentra, so you may or maynot know that Stromung makes a great exhaust system for the B15 Sentra. The Stromung muffler is dual tip, so it probably won't be what you are looking for.

The stillen exhaust for the spec V is just an axel back system. Yes that's over $300 for about a foot of piping and a muffler.

HKS has exhausts for the 2.0L not many people have it, but I can't remember hearing anything bad about it. I saw one in person and the tip was a little too big for my liking.

The greddy system is new, so time will tell.


----------

